# Samsung Probleme?



## Moartel (17. August 2006)

Ich habe mir eigentlich schon ein R65 bestellt gehabt, aber der Shop hat die Bestellung wieder annuliert und die ganze Serie aus dem Programm genommen, weil er seine Lieferanten die Geraete nicht mehr anbieten weil es anscheinend irgendwelche tieferliegenden technischen Probleme gibt. Samsung selbst weiss davon natuerlich nichts, die reden nur von ner starken Nachfrage und der Haendler selbst kriegt auch nichts richtiges raus, will aber auch nichts verkaufen mit dem er spaeter nur Aerger hat. Weiss evtl. jemand hier was naeheres? Das Problem mit den Grafik-Artefakten ist ja anscheinend geloest worden.


----------

